# How tired do you get after workouts?



## OceanDude (Jul 5, 2003)

Returning home from the gym after a fairly intense workout I find I oftentimes need to ???crash??? (sleep or relax) for about 2 hours. I was curious if this was typical with others. So, I started this poll to determine how much recovery most others are facing.

Typically I do fairly high volume training (5 sets of 3-5 exercises, heavy) on specific muscle groups using a 3 or 4 day split (with odd days being 30-45 min moderate to high intensity cardio) and 7th day of total rest. On lifting days, immediately after lifting I perform 12 minutes of high intensity interval training (essentially intervals of anaerobic wind sprints) to elevate metabolism and help burn fat (currently 10% BF). I am getting at least 7 hrs of good sleep at night and eating 6 very healthy meals per day with a balanced carb/protein/fat macro nutrient ratio (about 40%/40%/20%). Caloric levels I estimate to be 500 cals less than total daily expenditure for my activity level (still in fat loss mode to get the 6 pack ??? damn it???s hard). 

Would appreciate some feedback to calibrate my expectation and intensity levels to something that will permit me to still do other things besides sleep. My spouse is really loving the body transformation but I just don???t have a super abundance of energy to maintain the highly active life style we were accustomed to (boating, beach walking, scuba, offshore fishing, lovin etc.) prior to me getting so heavy into this. I???m afraid I may have swapped out the bad habit of over eating for over sleeping or recreational activity down regulating.


----------



## forciano (Jul 5, 2003)

that happens to me sometimes, but i have a worst diet than yours and i also play basketball a lot besides working out. When i start feeling like im getting to tired, i take some days off and i feel pretty good after that.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 5, 2003)

I usually train in the evenings, and I do take a break on the couch for a couple of hours, but honestly I do this whether I train or not when I get home from work!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 5, 2003)

I am an evening guy too, when the gym is near empty. Leg day makes me sick for 30-45 minutes or so, back day isn't as bad but really drains me.

Other days are pretty easy to deal with. When training "hard" on leg day doing only quads/hams though, watching for quality carbs, it still kicks my ass.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 7, 2003)

Seeing how I pretty much roll out of bed and into the gym at 5:00 AM, I really could not be any more tired than that.  I usually feel awake and energized after my workout.  Sure my muscles are tired, but my CNS is wide awake and kicking.


----------



## Pumping Iron (Jul 7, 2003)

After lifting for usually 2 hours, then abs and 15 min of cardio per day, i am a tad tired. But once i get home and i down a protein shake, take a shower, then eat a huge meal after the shower, i feel great. Its a naturally high feeling once you shower and eat after the gym.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 7, 2003)

Like Mudge said it differs, I remember When If first started lifting seriously like 8 months ago, After my first leg workouts, I did so many sets of squats,  It was a challenge to walk down the stairs and out of the weight room.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 8, 2003)

I usually feel pretty good immediately after a workout, but by the time I get home, I start to get tired.  Oh well.


----------



## Skib (Jul 8, 2003)

it always depends for me

sometimes i get a surge of energy leaving the gym and am good to go... other times i struggle to finish my cardio and come home and just lay on the couch and watch TV all night


----------



## Freeman (Jul 8, 2003)

just got done doing legs...I had to skip them last week, and I can feel it today.  No pep in my step today.  Looks like a day of TV, reading, music, and video games for me!


----------



## BlackLabelSDMF (Jul 8, 2003)

Physically I feel tired though only for about 30 mins before I get my shake in me and a shower. 

Mentally though I'm more ready to go then when I came in. I wish I never had to stop. I swear I feel like I can do anything.

Just to note I lift at about 1:00 or so for 1.5 hrs give or take what I'm working that day.


----------



## DaDaMan1010 (Jul 9, 2003)

how long do you guys spend lifting say arms, or and other single body part. thanks


----------



## Freeman (Jul 9, 2003)

I do arms on a separate day.  I do bis then tris then maybe forearms or abs or calves.  So, I spend a good 45min to an hour...sometimes it takes me longer depending on how crowded the gym is.


----------



## Fade (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm never tired after a workout....nauseated maybe, but not tired


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 10, 2003)

Wuss.


And howsabout gettin' your ass off the screen.......Yeesh! I thought it was J-Lo's for a minute.......talk about nausiating!


----------



## Fade (Jul 10, 2003)

Huh....no


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 11, 2003)

Alright, damn it....I'm posting mine!  .......maybe not.


----------



## DanK (Jul 15, 2003)

Usually during a workout I'm so exhausted I can barely do a jumping jack on leg days... but also within about 15 minutes of finishing my workout I feel completely recovered, like I hadn't worked out at all. Of course, I know if I go back and try to do more, my body will remind me that I really am still exhausted by returning to feeling exhausted by the third or fourth rep...

I think that how you workout is going to have a huge affect on the recovery time, I usually lift heavy for low number of sets/reps (legs I do mostly 3x10 and most everything else is 3x6, or sometimes I'll go with 1x15 and 1x10 for a few workouts), I usually lift to failure or very close to it for most exercises. On the other hand doing a very high volume workout with lighter weights I would probably feel exhausted quite a while after my workout, I've been considering going a few workouts where I drop the weights about 10 pounds and do 15-20 reps, maybe more (it's funny how dropping 10 pounds no matter how insignificant it is to the total weight makes such a big difference).

Course this is just my theory based on my experience, but I do think it might be valid.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 24, 2003)

I don't get that winded, unless it's leg day.That's another story altogether.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 24, 2003)

squats oh mama


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 24, 2003)

followed by lots of stepups...geez


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 25, 2003)

Working my legs and abs really kicks my butt more than working my upper body for some reason. I ride a bike for my cardio and I enjoy it a lot and it does not tire me out. It is those lower body workouts that get to me.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow, late getting on here today because after showering and eating from my morning gym workout I just found myself napping like a baby for an hour. This stuff knocks me out sometimes...


----------



## Freeman (Aug 25, 2003)

first day of class has knocked me out today...no gym, but man am I beat....gotta get used to 7:30am classes I suppose


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 25, 2003)

what's ur schedule like freeman? I'm starting college Thrusday.My schedule: 8,9,10,11 DONE That's right only 4 classes.Some days I only have 1 or 2.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 25, 2003)

Monday - 7:30am, 8:30, 11:30, 7:30pm
Tues - nothing
Wed. - repeat monday except no night class
thursday - one night class @ 7:30pm
Friday - repeat wednesday


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 25, 2003)

sweet plenty of time for eating


----------



## Freeman (Aug 25, 2003)

haha yeah....but all the walking around campus still makes me hungry


----------



## MUMatt05 (Aug 25, 2003)

Coming from an endurance background, I almost always nap after exercise.  First thing I get a feed, then shower, then hit the sofa for a nap.  It is the best post exercise recovery there is (as long as you've had a feed)!  Naps for all!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2003)

I usually get pretty tired about an hour after my workout. I workout 45min. But then I normally have to go to 12 hours of work in the ER or 10 hours of school. Sucks!! How long does everybody rest in-between working sets?


----------



## NOTD (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't know, I do a 3-Day split twice a week (training each body part twice a week and training abs each day alternating between crunches and reverse crunches with 30-45 minutes on a bike). I'm usually in the gym for about 2 to 2 1/2 hours. My routines look a little something like this.

Mon/Thurs - Chest/Back

Bench Press
Incline Bench Press
Flys
Pullovers
Bent-Over Dumbell Rows
Pulldowns
Seated Cable Rows

Tues/Fri - Shoulders/Biceps/Triceps/Forearms

Shoulder Presses
Lat Raises
Heavy Upright Rows or Shrugs
Seated Dumbell Curls
Preacher Curls
Tricep Extensions
Close-Grip Presses
Wrist Curls
Reverse Wrist Curls

Wed/Sat - Legs/Lower Back

Squats
Leg Curls
Calve Raises
Lunges
Hyperextensions

I usually lift pretty heavy but I don't go to failure, I'll add weight and decrease the reps and do about 4-5 sets for each excersize.

After my workouts (when I get done with my cardio) I just feel wide awake and ready to go. I'm pretty pumped but my muscles aren't sore. I'm usually not tired in the least. I feel like I'm ready to go play some basketball.

If anyone feels like recommending ANY changes in my workout feel free. Maybe I'm missing something or someone knows a way that might be better.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 6, 2003)

where are you rest days?  6 days in a row is too much man, got rest.  Also, I'd do lower back with back and have legs on their own day.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 6, 2003)

I feel pretty good after a workout, I usually finish with some cardio and hit the shower.  I feel on a bit of a high after it ya know, never tired unless I'm low on my sleep (which is not unusual for me)

oh and NOTD your overtraining big time man, your workouts are too long (mine last around 1 1/2 hours and that is apparently too long!), over the summer I was working out half as much as you were doing (doing a 3 day split once, not TWICE), but oh well if your making progress stick with it, I guess progress is the main thing


----------



## Freeman (Sep 6, 2003)

I agree, workouts are too long and too many days without rest.  I single out a body part per day...workouts generally run 45 min. to a little over an hour..no cardio for me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 7, 2003)

Depends if I go balls to the walls or not.  Also dependss on how much sweating I do.  Sometimes I lift for a half hour then go mow my lawn to make me sweat.  Last week it topped 100 degrees and I have to mow half an acre.  I drink about a gallon of water alone just during that period, but man I feel great!


----------



## Dreadlox (Sep 9, 2003)

I say that the most I'm tired is after a leg day(stomach turning makes me wanna lay down yet no sleep) and on others I am pretty much normal.  I do sleep well on my training days of heavy lifting but as for being tired nope.


----------



## Mindless (Sep 21, 2003)

I don't feel anything after workouts, even on leg days.  But the next day...ouch


----------

